# Great Track Cleaner/conductor!



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got some Aero-Car track & rail cleaner fluid ACT-6006 from Kidman's, when I was at Marty's. I put it on my track , after a good track cleaning with my pad. Had not run any trains for about 2-3 weeks since then and we had like 2-3" of rain in that time and 5" of snow. Ron brought over a track power loco yesterday, little Bachman porter and it ran like a top and never stuttered a bit, only two axles, so not much spread of pickups there! I had not re-cleaned the track or anything. 

Seems to work pretty neat and the track felt smooth, did not get any black gunk on my hands, running over it. I guess that it does put down a good conductive film, like it said. I'm impressed!


----------



## hans911 (Jan 9, 2008)

Keep us posted on this. Sounds like a promising solution to a much too common problem.

Are you running on brass or stainless track?

Paul H


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

SVRR code 250 NS track.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like you should have not had problem to begin with if using all NS track. I use all SS track and have not had to do a cleaning as you have done. i do have a five way switch that is NS and not problems with pick up. Later RJD


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought for sure this was going to be about two RR unions merging.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

My experience (and the manufacturers state) is that NS can oxidize. No one disputes that. The common saying is that the oxidation on NS rail is conductive. I would think that a light coating of a mild solvent/very thin oil would do well. In Z scale, where keeping track clean is very difficult and dirty track is a huge problem to running trains, we use the same think, Wahl clipper oil (which is very much like the Aero-lube stuff - I have both) works wonders. 

My only problem with anything on the rails is that they always need cleaning and re-application. In Z scale, we HAVE to use the stuff. 

It does not affect the traction a huge amount. It does affect it though. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Sounds promising. I would be curious to see how it works over a longer time period -- if there's any kind of trouble with build-up or whatever. Also wonder how it affects traction on steep grades.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

My layout is flat, so can't really say. We'll see how it works out over time. If I have any problems I will let you know. WInter is coming on, so may not get much running in. October in Nebraska is going down as the coldest on record.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you use something that "leaves something behind", which this type of fluid does, then you have to get some buildup. If it's not real tacky, it does not become a big problem, but there IS something left behind, otherwise it could not work. 

Solvents that evaporate completely, like lacquer thinner, acetone, alcohol (which is usually actually water and alcohol) evaporate completely, and cannot inhibit oxidation. 

Things like WD-40, Wahl clipper oil, kerosene, and various track cleaning compounds are in the middle between a heaver-bodied oil. 

For some people, this works great, like I said, in Z scale, and also the N scale people use it. For some people, it just makes more gunk. All you can do is try it. 

I tried spraying CDC-32 on my rails, and all my Aristo locos ran great (aristo plating covers steel wheels)... that is until they hit a grade, and then could not pull anything. 

Now I have stainless, the worst case for traction. 

With brass, and from my experience, Nickel Silver on smaller scales, the track itself is less slippery, so you might be able to tolerate a slight reduction in traction in return for better power pickup. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

'Scuse the belated reply here. Greg have you tried CRC 2-26? It also affects traction but not for very long in my experience. I hit the rolling stock trucks with it and let it get into the bearings as well as on the treds. Slipping occurred for maybe 2 circuits and then everything evens out (at least on the temp. layout I had in my backyard which had 4% grades on it and I was running 6 to 10 car trains behind single locos.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, I tried the 2-26 on my layout... it was interesting. I sprayed a bunch on the rails, because I was having rusting of Aristo wheels (plating worn off, and steel wheels)... wow, the crc cleaned the rust off great, and left a black gooey mess on my nice SS rails... Took a while to remove the goop. 

As I said before, unless you are using a solvent that COMPLETELY evaporates (crc is definitely not in that category) you leave something behind that needs to be cleaned off later. 

I have a 3.4% grade, and it killed my traction. I have SS rail, very smooth and slippery. You might have better experiences with brass or aluminum. 

It did clean the rust off, but I needed to clean all wheels and the rails to get the goop off. 

My current solution is easy and cheap. Every week or two, I use a wet Swiffer pad, it degreases the rails and everything is great, my wheels on my rolling stock are noticably cleaner. 

I had never used a solvent to clean the rails, and I realize all I was doing was pushing goop around before... Now I have very clean shiny rails, and rubbing my finger on the rails no longer gives me a big black steak on my finger. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I use CRC just to stop flange squeal on some of my locos. I'm all battery power now. But it did help smooth out some of my track power problems in the past. And yes, it can kill traction in a hurry, but only for a lap or two, as stated.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It got better when it "dried" and made thicker black goop, but it's not as good traction as clean rails. I do have steep grades and expect no wheel slip. 

Again, I am using SS rail, you might have less of an impact on other rail materials, but I prefer to not have a coating on my rails that requires maintenance itself. 

By the way, I have the Aero-car track cleaner too, it seems to be an excellent product. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

I am running live steam and track powered sparkys,in summertime the sprinklers come on every day,lots of gunk from trees birds and squirrels on the track (brass) some conductive problems show up from time to time nothing my loco can''t cope with :a squirt WD40 on an sheet rock finishing pad cleans all at the 2nd lap! 

manfred diel


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

OK. Sounds like you had a lot more rust and contamination than I did - and used more spray than I did. I only spray very sparingly on the rolling stock trucks and let them spread a thin film of the fluid onto the rails. Also yes I use only brass LGB track; no experience with SS. CRC definitely does not evaporate and disappear; it hangs around in a very thin layer to continue to lube and help conductivity. Sounds like the Aero-car cleaner is a better alternative for SS track and/or with heavy contamination..

Al


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, I was so irritated at the rust on the Aristo wheels (both BB freight wheels and the wheels on my RS-3) that I tried a bit, and it seemed to help... so I tried a lot more to see if it would clean things up. 

I got the wheels clean, but I did not like the fact that there was still a greasy film on the rails, and anything slippery on SS is bad, since the SS is already slippery. 

But I will argue this a bit: CRC does not automagically go to a thin film, you have to control it by how much you apply, and it did occasion need to be wiped off, because since it does not evaporate completely, the containments in the film have nowhere to go. So a periodic removal of all CRC and reapplication was needed. I did not want to be in that situation. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

But why would I worry about clean or conductive track?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 10 Dec 2009 07:24 AM 
But why would I worry about clean or conductive track?










Well... clean is it own reward, ya know.

As far as conductivity goes... you want good conductivity between your track and the metals thief and the 240V AC house power you apply across the rails when you are not running trains.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah tom, just could not resist huh? 

Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

240 mains.

Now that's an idea. Take care of that racoon that thinks it's his private bathroom too


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 10 Dec 2009 04:06 PM 
240 mains.

Now that's an idea. Take care of that racoon that thinks it's his private bathroom too










Gives new meaning to "running on the Main line"!


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

I use kerosene. It's cheap, non toxic, easy to use and does just as good a job or better and you can get it at any hardware store.


----------

